# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Tek prezantimi i vetes .

## Muhamed

Pershendetje te gjitheve . Une jam djali me pseudonimin Muhamed . Jam 20 vjec, jam student ne vit te pare ne Tirane . Studioj per gjuhe te huaja .Jam i pamartuar . Kam lindur ne  Shqiperine e jugut , ne nje qytet te madh ne jug ose ne pjesen jug-perendimore te shqiperise . Ne kohen e lire me pelqen te lexoj  .  hobite e mija jane  gjuhet e huaja , historia , gjeografia , futbolli , shahu,   lexoj  libra shkencore , psikologjik , fetar dhe edukativ .  Jam besimtar i fese  Islame qe prej 5 muajsh . Besoj se me kaq mjafton prezantimi im   APO JO ?  Te tjerat nuk kane shume rendesi per ju .  Me respekt  per  themeluesit e ketij furumi  nga Muhamedi  .  Ju uroj  shendet .

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

pershendetje Muhamed!
mir se erdhe lal ne forum, ja kalofsh mir..

p.s suksese ne shkolle

bye bye

----------


## Enkela B.

elham dulilah
te uroj fat ne rrugen qe ndjek :buzeqeshje:

----------


## POETI_20

Muhamed  
mir se erdhe dhe ja kalofsh mir 
te pershendes

----------


## Blerim London

Muhamed mire se ke ardhe edhe shpresoj se do ja kaloshe sa me mire ne mesin ton 
edhe suksese ne shkoll 

me respekt Blerimi

----------


## gazi

mire se erdhe ne Forumin Shqiptar Muhamed

----------


## BlondiE_18

Mire se erdhe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

mire se erdhe...ja kalofsh bukur mes nesh

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Mire se erdhe muahamed!!

Fat ne jet e Kudo byrazer!!

Ciao me respekt Driloni!

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

Muhamed ne radhe te pare te pershendes dhe mire se erdhe befsh qef me shumicccccccccc

me respekt Fatr

----------


## GoDDeSS

Mire se na erdhe Muhamed ;-)
Kalofsh kohe sa me te kendshme midis nesh vella 
Bye Bye

----------


## rolua

mire se erdhe ne forumin Shqiptar.
ja kalofsh sa me mire midis nesh.



""""""""""""""""""""""'roeli""""""""""""""""""""""  "

----------


## Abstract`Beauty

Aselamu Alejkuum Muhamed 

Abstraktja

----------


## shkodrane82

Muhamed mire se erdhe ne forum dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire .............

----------

